# How Many Dozen Croaker to Take Down to Baffin ?



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

It's almost that time of yearâ€¦.so how many & what size do y'all take to catch the 30" sows ? What is the best way to keep them hyper ? Also what area would y'all recommend ? GPS coordinates would be nice but or not required.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## A-RON (Jul 9, 2014)

*How Many Crosker*

Priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

You don't need a dozen. You can only keep one fish over 25" and we all know that all you have to do is throw out a croaker and it's on. And Baffin only has fish 25" plus in the entire bay system so why take more than a dozen? To keep them more active drop a couple of No Doze in the live well.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Five


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

yellowmouth2 said:


> You don't need a dozen. You can only keep one fish over 25" and we all know that all you have to do is throw out a croaker and it's on. And Baffin only has fish 25" plus in the entire bay system so why take more than a dozen? To keep them more active drop a couple of No Doze in the live well.


Good advice thanks, yeah i just want to keep one 30" trout. The other four i'm fine if the 23" to 24 3/4".


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Now you are talkin' usually people work waaaayy to hard. Wadin' and throwing those lures that sink...oh and you have to fish slow. Croakers are faster and you only have to throw them once.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> It's almost that time of yearâ€¦.so how many & what size do y'all take to catch the 30" sows ? What is the best way to keep them hyper ? Also what area would y'all recommend ? GPS coordinates would be nice but or not required.
> Thanks in advance.


Someone must be bored this has to be a joke:rotfl:


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I just take 2. One goes in my pocket while I wade and I just shake my leg when I need him to make some noise. The other is a back up in case number 1 dies.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Keep it coming all good advice, except the one about keeping two in your pocket. I'm not buying it. Also what size hook do y'all like to use #4 or #5 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

WADER13 said:


> I just take 2. One goes in my pocket while I wade and I just shake my leg when I need him to make some noise. The other is a back up in case number 1 dies.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

3:1 ratio
3 beers per 1 croaker
5 cast, 5 trout and then enjoy your 15 cold beers
The louder the radio is the better!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would burn the shorelines before you set up. That way you'll push all the trout away from the shallows allowing your croaker to work more of the water column. Watch the trout support videos and they will tell you these tip to catching trophy trout.


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

A-RON said:


> Priceless!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

The others will be 23-24.75"? If you're lucky. Go ahead and string up any over 20", then cull'em out as you get bigger ones. You can always trim the tails a bit to keep them under 25" if you need to.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw this post earlier...didn't wanna be first to post my numbers though ... gonna stick the popcorn n the microwave now...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Anybody recommend a good taco stand down that way?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

just make sure to bring your corky for the photos so you can tie it on after you catch your fish, so everyone on the www thinks you're a cool kid who fishes with lures only.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

This thread is disgusting. That is the reason why I stop at the bait stand on my way out and buy at least 5 dozen barking monkeys every time to keep people like this from buying them. As soon as I get to my secret spot, I release them all so my big girls will be fat and happy and not on your hooks.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Heard it took a combined 67 dozen to win the last two owners tournaments you fished CA so I'd say 33.5 would probably do the trick, hope you sprung for the oversized tournament barking monkey tank in your sled


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

You can keep a limit up to about 26". Just trim the tail a little bit, and the warden's never know the difference. That's all that counts. They don't look as pretty in the pictures, but it's worth it.

If you catch too many bigger than that, just fillet a couple while you're on the water. It's hard to hide a while fish, but a little bag of fillets can go practically anywhere.

Two dozen croaker (per person) is optimal. The best way to keep them hyper is some Adderal in the bucket. If you don't have any, PM me - I have lots. I recommend the 6/0 hook, just in case you catch that fish of a lifetime.

Back atcha.

Oh man, I'm gonna get drilled by the people who don't recognize that this whole thing was a joke to begin with.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sad part is 9 out of 10 will use them.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

As you know I don't use live bait because I can actually catch solid trout on artys ......but I would recomend that you at least remember to bring your wading boots with you this time::walkingsm

And extra tacos.....and sunglasses.....did I forget anything else that you forget


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Hook size depends on croaker size. If the bait camps only have small croaker early in the summer, don't worry just put two on. 

We always use a combination of reel oil and sunscreen to fire our croaker up, it's a deadly combination! Just a couple sprays into the bait tank and you're good to go.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gu*



cory4408 said:


> Sad part is 9 out of 10 will use them.


And guides will be lined up at hwy 146 n hwy 646 Charlie's bait n tackle has a new building,at 345 am starting soon.Its all good.
Oh yea 2 doz a person for a full day is the standard.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Put two croaker on every hook...topped by a shrimp. They all fight and stay super lively.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I prefer a tandem rig with a #8 treble hook on one and a 1/0 khale hook on the other. Put a shrimp on the treble hook and a croaker on the khale hook. When they hit the water the croaker immediately starts chasing the shrimp creating a very natural food chain pattern. 

I'm glad "croaker thread" season is here. Gets a little boring in the dead of winter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We always take at least 6 dozen each, I just call Gilbert and have him drop off some crack and that keeps them so lively that only sow trout can handle them. Once we catch our limit we just keep gut hooking and releasing the sows to float away to become part of the circle of life once again. 
Seriously though, croaker are for yuppies that can't catch trout on plastic...
I had to bring back a classic of mine to commemorate the official first "C word" thread of 2015...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been laughing my arse off guys . Thanks for the laughs, somebody had to start the fragile discussion of "Croaker 101 by 2coolers". So now that's settled what kind of boat would y'all recommend for making the trek down to Baffin ? I want a smooth ride going across 4 to 5ft chop in Baffin, and to be able to run in 2 to 3 inches and get up in around 5 inches of water, sand bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rock bottom boat


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

6" live speckled trout are better baits for the sows.

Take 40 of them and a gill net.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I predict 10 pages, 1 ban and 2 warnings...and...as much as I hate to say it...the odds are 3:1 that Smack will get hit with a 3 day suspension on page 9. Over/Under?

I love springtime.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

31 jet drive cabo express. Sight fishing is a breeze from the tuna tower


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Didn't Yogi Berra once say "Nobody buys croakers any more cause the baitshops are always too crowded in the morning in the summer time!"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

trout limit is reduced to five fish, and there are still a bunch of cry babies whining about people using bait. 

you know... obama also cries about how people do things....


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Ooooohhh mannnn. Everyone better watch out!!! Billy is in town. You know, Billy Bad A##. Better not let him catch you with croaker in your baitwell or he will call you a yuppie who can't fish lures....

geez...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

But it's just not fair to the trout! When those monkey's start barking, you know the sows are coming :rotfl:

To me fishing with croaker is to much work...I was really hoping for a hard freeze so I could just dip net those fat sows while they were floating on the surface.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

blaze 'em said:


> Ooooohhh mannnn. Everyone better watch out!!! Billy is in town. You know, Billy Bad A##. Better not let him catch you with croaker in your baitwell or he will call you a yuppie who can't fish lures....
> 
> geez...


Ever heard of sarcasm? That is what I used in that post. I just got two brand spankin new custom rods just for croaker season. Maybe you should remove your panties so they don't get bunched up when people make croaker jokes...bahaha


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought they ended meat fishing in Baffin Bay. Good thing.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm? That is what I used in that post. I just got two brand spankin new custom rods just for croaker season. Maybe you should remove your panties so they don't get bunched up when people make croaker jokes...bahaha


What's sarcasm?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Anybody recommend a good taco stand down that way?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude. Freakin light bulb just went off reading your post. Where can you get a badass taco and a tub of barking monkeys in one stop down there? Exactly- nowhere! I'm running with this one bud. I can see it now, "Trorizo and Trouts". Thanks for the idea and I'll peel you off a few once I make my first mil.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm? That is what I used in that post. I just got two brand spankin new custom rods just for croaker season. Maybe you should remove your panties so they don't get bunched up when people make croaker jokes...bahaha


Croakers are a joke,everyone knows cut ballyhoo work a lot better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Croakers are a joke,everyone knows cut ballyhoo work a lot better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skipjack with ProCure SkippyLube


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Run-N-Gun said:


> 3:1 ratio
> 3 beers per 1 croaker
> 5 cast, 5 trout and then enjoy your 15 cold beers
> The louder the radio is the better!


YOU sir ... did not account for terns stealing bait ... !!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I've been laughing my arse off guys . Thanks for the laughs, somebody had to start the fragile discussion of "Croaker 101 by 2coolers". So now that's settled what kind of boat would y'all recommend for making the trek down to Baffin ? I want a smooth ride going across 4 to 5ft chop in Baffin, and to be able to run in 2 to 3 inches and get up in around 5 inches of water, sand bottom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


an ice breaker tug.......#%&^ the rocks!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> I thought they ended meat fishing in Baffin Bay. Good thing.


I guess you'll have to hope and pray people keep burning shorelines so you'll have something to write articles about.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I prefer a tandem rig with a #8 treble hook on one and a 1/0 khale hook on the other. Put a shrimp on the treble hook and a croaker on the khale hook. When they hit the water the croaker immediately starts chasing the shrimp creating a very natural food chain pattern.


 Pretty good plan but if you really want it to work you should thread your treble with trout eggs. Really ticks off those sows seeing that croaker attack them eggs!!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Sounds like good advise, but . . . .*



wickedwader said:


> Pretty good plan but if you really want it to work you should thread your treble with trout eggs. Really ticks off those sows seeing that croaker attack them eggs!!


I'm getting old and being able to thread a trout egg on a treble hook is a young mans game. I'm lucky I can get the shrimp impaled on it. :walkingsm

Maybe Chickenboy could be convinced to make something along the lines of the egg pattern they use up north for steelhead.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Catch your croaker while on the water.....super fresh!! dead shrimp on ultra light tackle


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Dude. Freakin light bulb just went off reading your post. Where can you get a badass taco and a tub of barking monkeys in one stop down there? Exactly- nowhere! I'm running with this one bud. I can see it now, "Trorizo and Trouts". Thanks for the idea and I'll peel you off a few once I make my first mil.


You should see about setting up shop in the "Yellow Cabin", its big enough so you can sale bait and tacos out the front and have a "spa" in the back for the soakers to visit on their way back. They'd always be guaranteed a happy ending to their day down south. Hell you might even get a certain rod builder to sponsor the back room....................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Anybody recommend a good taco stand down that way?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You want start a boat thru floating taco stand down there ? We could make some mula.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

I think you will enjoy this exact location best. Let us know how it works out.
27-17-39.25"N
97-39-33.31"W


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Close to Starvation Pt. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Flat Natural Born said:


> Croakers are a joke,everyone knows cut ballyhoo work a lot better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is right. We fished the Shallowsport Tournament a few years ago. one of the guides told us we " If you want to compete you gotta soak meat" he used cut Ballyhoo.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> You want start a boat thru floating taco stand down there ? We could make some mula.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better be tall enough to fit a tower boat through the line! And be open 24hrs on the weekends, and have a oxygen refill to keep my 40dozen croaker drugged up. While your at it might as well hire the midget from the cheetah to give lap dances on our boats while wait for our tacos!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spots and Dots said:


> Anybody recommend a good taco stand down that way?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you just keep going south, just south of the border you can still find plenty of taco.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> You should see about setting up shop in the "Yellow Cabin", its big enough so you can sale bait and tacos out the front and have a "spa" in the back for the soakers to visit on their way back. They'd always be guaranteed a happy ending to their day down south. Hell you might even get a certain rod builder to sponsor the back room....................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lmao! You are a thinker!! I dig it.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

younggun55 said:


> Better be tall enough to fit a tower boat through the line! And be open 24hrs on the weekends, and have a oxygen refill to keep my 40dozen croaker drugged up. While your at it might as well hire the midget from the cheetah to give lap dances on our boats while wait for our tacos!


Wait a minute timeout... Did u say midget giving lap dances and croaker!! Sign me up sir!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I am considering giving up on croakers and Baffin. Last year all I got was complaints about how soggy those huge filets were when I tried to fry them. My dogs really liked them though.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LosingNemo said:


> I think you will enjoy this exact location best. Let us know how it works out.
> 27-17-39.25"N
> 97-39-33.31"W


 The pool? LOL!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

trouthammer said:


> I am considering giving up on croakers and Baffin. Last year all I got was complaints about how soggy those huge filets were when I tried to fry them. My dogs really liked them though.....


:rotfl::rotfl: Maybe your just not a vary good cook:question:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I only use the croakers for bait so that when I finally get a big ol trout I can use it for shark bait.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I only use the croakers for bait so that when I finally get a big ol trout I can use it for shark bait.


Man I do the same thing. I just didn't want to be the one to post it. That way I think it also makes it ok then to keep more than 3 or 4 a day over 25" as long as only one is kept to eat. The others have to be left behind if they get picked up or not at the end of the day.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Younggun used midget and taco in the same sentence!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I've been laughing my arse off guys . Thanks for the laughs, somebody had to start the fragile discussion of "Croaker 101 by 2coolers". *So now that's settled what kind of boat would y'all recommend for making the trek down to Baffin ? I want a smooth ride going across 4 to 5ft chop in Baffin, and to be able to run in 2 to 3 inches and get up in around 5 inches of water, sand bottom.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on guys still no tips for recommending a boat ????â€¦â€¦.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry man didn't see that question. The 91-94' Redfin Fish-n-Skis have a pretty dang good live well system in them. Interior is freakin cherry on those bad boys as well. Especially the in/outdoor carpet. Cool thing with that is when you drop a shrimp, crab or even croaker on the floor while trying to bait it, it won't slip and slide to the back of the boat where you have to chase it like those crappy no carpet boats do here recently. You'd think more tourney guys would fish out of them. Cadillacs buddy, Cadillacs.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Come on guys still no tips for recommending a boat ????â€¦â€¦.


Post #44


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Sorry man didn't see that question. The 91-94' Redfin Fish-n-Skis have a pretty dang good live well system in them. Interior is freakin cherry on those bad boys as well. Especially the in/outdoor carpet. Cool thing with that is when you drop a shrimp, crab or even croaker on the floor while trying to bait it, it won't slip and slide to the back of the boat where you have to chase it like those crappy no carpet boats do here recently.


Yeah i don't get those dang spatter job rolled liner boatsâ€¦.their over rated IMO. Same as those linered boats.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Post #44


Yeah that's nice and allâ€¦but i was talking about something more practical & user friendly. Plus you can't load a tug on a trailer. Or hop out the side to wade with croaker.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Nothing says luxury like a 24 foot party barge. Plenty stable for the long run from Bird Island boat ramp, yet able to get up shallow where the big girls lurk. A full canopy and clear plastic splash guards makes even those cold early spring mornings more doable. I'm not sure of the bait well situations on the newer models, but there's a 420 qt Yeti for sale in the classified section you could rig up with a bubble buddy pretty easily.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Bay Hawk or Redfin


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You could always pickle the one's you don't use.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Fishin Ski-Barge.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> You could always pickle the one's you don't use.


I like to grill them, they taste better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah that's nice and allâ€¦but i was talking about something more practical & user friendly. Plus you can't load a tug on a trailer. Or hop out the side to wade with croaker.


Here you go ......right up your alley







Trailer and all......nice low side to get out and soak your croak

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I only use the croakers for bait so that when I finally get a big ol trout I can use it for shark bait.


 That's wasteful. The head is the real key to shark fishing. After you hack the fillets off the side, the head and carcass make great shark bait.

And a gallon zip-lock of fillets can be duct-taped under the console and NEVER be found on inspection. Put a few cubes in the baggie, and they'll stay good till you get back to the ramp.

I'm all about conservation, and wasting a whole big trout on a shark just ain't right.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Here you go ......right up your alley
> View attachment 2060658
> 
> Trailer and all......nice low side to get out and soak your croak
> ...


Now we're talking has a cabin and all...that must have took some digging to find that sweet sled. Needs to be a little bigger though, also needs a 300 Merc, Power-Pole and trolling motor. It's a start though "A" for effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Something like this might work better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

boltmaster said:


> Here you go ......right up your alley
> View attachment 2060658
> 
> Trailer and all......nice low side to get out and soak your croak


It really shows better on the water.










And if you're on a budget, there is a smaller version.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Hell yea!! Baffin or to the shelf with that badass rig.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a catamaran for you Boltmaster. 







.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

:brew2:


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm thinking one of those amphib duck boats, kind of just crawl right over the rocks that way. Could also ease up into the brush a bit to find a nilgai. LOTS of places to hide big trout fillets, and they don't sink all that often.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Fishin Ski-Barge.


Hey I have a Fishin Ski Barge. Freshly re-built. You are not makin' fun are you?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Rigged with croaker....deadly at Site 55 or a slow troll behind a Larson in front of Williamson's.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

galvbay said:


> Rigged with croaker....deadly at Site 55 or a slow troll behind a Larson in front of Williamson's.


Even better inside williamson's.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

golffisherbob said:


> Hey I have a Fishin Ski Barge. Freshly re-built. You are not makin' fun are you?


Nice job, no i'm not making fun of the Ski-Barge, just joking around. My mom & dad had one, we had the whole boat re-done took the carpet out had all new marine plywood put in it. Then had it gel coated inside, new seats and upholstery. It had a 115 Evinrude on it, it was a good ol boat that we caught may a fish in.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

golffisherbob said:


> Hey I have a Fishin Ski Barge. Freshly re-built. You are not makin' fun are you?


How can someone make fun of a boat that seems to float in midair????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a nice dress you guys could wear while fishing your barking monkeys.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

So since the "People Posting Pictures of Illegal Catches", is going nowhere fast. I never got a answer on what type of boat i need, for running down to Baffin. It needs to run in less than 4" get up in around 6-8" and take 4-5' chop with a smooth ride.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bay master powered by javelin....

You're welcome.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice job, no i'm not making fun of the Ski-Barge, just joking around. My mom & dad had one, we had the whole boat re-done took the carpet out had all new marine plywood put in it. Then had it gel coated inside, new seats and upholstery. It had a 115 Evinrude on it, it was a good ol boat that we caught may a fish in.


I know, everywhere I go people are jealous of that fishin' machine....lol


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Flat Natural Born said:


> How can someone make fun of a boat that seems to float in midair????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I learned how to do that after I saw Siegfried and Roy......


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

a pink rod, matching pink panties and bra, a bucket of croaker and your set. eehaa. lets go fishing. lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Croaker time!!!


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Croaker time!!!
> View attachment 2111826


I can't believe you kept that fish after you found all those eggs!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flat Natural Born said:


> I can't believe you kept that fish after you found all those eggs!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It croaked when I started to fillet it. 
That's how long I wait to set the hook...until the croaker is half digested.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's one trout that won't be spawning....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Trouthappy said:


> That's one trout that won't be spawning....


It's all going to be OK...

just let it out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Scramble them with you eggs in the morning; mmmm good. 

TH


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Flat Natural Born said:


> I can't believe you kept that fish after you found all those eggs!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Croaker smelt the eggs and swam down the trouts gullet to get at them.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> So since the "People Posting Pictures of Illegal Catches", is going nowhere fast. I never got a answer on what type of boat i need, for running down to Baffin. It needs to run in less than 4" get up in around 6-8" and take 4-5' chop with a smooth ride.


The answer is a '72 Falcon Malibu 24'. Oh wait, you said get up in 6-8 inches, not feet. Just run the ditch, anchor on the bar, and wade from there.


----------

